# New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 فبراير 2009)

مشاهدة سعيدة مع التكنولوجيا

 New Car that run only on water no fuel !!




روابط اخرى 

نظرا لانها تتغير بسرعة 

الروابط


http://www.youtube.com/user/hcollette



hcollette
August 20, 2008
(more info) 






وهنا تجربة اخرى لتشغيل محرك 8 سلندر على الماء فقط 

وغازات العادم فقط بخار ماء 
*Can your V8 car run on water? YES see this for proof*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbipTVmyO4g




hcollette August 20, 2008 




http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=Brown%20gas%20(HHO)%20%2B%20car&oe=u tf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US

fficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wv#q=Brown+gas+(HHO)+%2B+car&oe=u tf-8&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wv&start=160


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
من اليابان 
اخترع احد الشباب جهاز يعمل على تحليل الماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين القابل للاشتعال والاكسجين المساعد له على الاشتعال

ليحصل على وقود الماء 
انه وقود 
انظف للبيئة 

ارخص ربما مجانى

اقوى فى الاداء 

يحافظ على المحرك 

عند حرقه يعود الى صورتة الاولى =الماء

سهل التطبيق لمن اراد 

يفتح الافاق لعمل الكثير من المشروعات

وجالون الماء = 5 لترات = يكفى للسير بالسيارة مسافة 700 كيلومتر

هذا هو الفكر الياباني وسبب نجاحهم فهل نكون مثلهم 

الرابط لمن اراد المشاهدة هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs

اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs 

 كود:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs 

اسم الفلم 

Japanese Water Car 

بعض الصور لللتوضيح

=







 
=


 

=



 *


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي

بعض الصور لم تظهر ؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخي
> 
> بعض الصور لم تظهر ؟؟؟



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

وقد رفعت على المنتدى الصور وكتبت عليها الشرح والتفاصيل 

وتلك الطريقة الجديدة اللتى ابتكرها عذا المخترع اليابانى


بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح














 =====
الصورة الاولى 

خوان وقود الماء بالسيارة لايزيد عن الخمس لترات ماء 

سبحان الله تعالى الذى وضع بالماء تلك القوة الغريبة 

الثانية 

صورة السيارة الميكروباص اللتى يتم اعتماد براءة الاختراع عليها

الثالثة 

تزويد الخزان بالماء فقط

وستكون 3 صورة لكل مشاركة








==





=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=


هنا تشاهد قوة تسارع المحرك 
=



هنا رترى العادم مجرد بخار ماء 

لاتلوث للبيئة=


 =هنا ترى برائة الاختراع بعد اعتماده


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=








=
=

الصورة اللاولى

تري برائة الاختراع مكتوب عليها 1 لتر ماء وقد يكون جالون ماء لكل 700 كيلومتر 


وان الوقود المستخدم هو الماء والهيدروجين فقط 


الثانية
مكتوب عليها الهيدروجين المضغوط 
والماء 

الثالثة لميكروباص التجارب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=









الصورة لاولى 

توضح دخول الهيدروجين مع الهواء فى دورة الشفط والكبس للبستم 

كما هو الحال فى محركات اللتى تعمل بالكربراتير

الثانية 


توضح حدوث الشرارة من شمعات الاحتراق 

الثالثة توضح حدوث احتراق السريع جدا للهيدروجين 

= حيث انه ينفجر ولا يشتعل مثل البنزين=

وقد اسفاد المخترع من تلك الخاصية الانفجارية للغازللحصول على زمن يقترب من الصفر 
وحتى يستطيع رش الماء على هذا الحريق والبستم بالاعلى ليحصل على التبريد والكبس الازم للمحرك 


تابع المشاركة التالية وستجد ان البستم مازال بالاعلى للتتعرف على الزمن الازم لتلك العمليات

=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=









=الصورة الاولى


ترى بها الماء وهو يتم حقنه الى داخل السلندر عقب الحرق للهيدروجين مباشرة وقبل نزول البستم لاسفل وبدء حركة الشوط

الثانية

توضح ان الماء يبداء فى التحول الى بخار الماء فى ظل درجات حرارة تصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية مما يتسبب فى تضخم حجمه الاى الالاف الاضعاف مما يتسبب 
فى توليد قود وقدرة جبارة تعمل على دفع البستم لاسفل

الثالثة 
اكتمال تحول الماء الى البخار الذى يعمل ذاتيا على امتصاص درجة الحرارة وتبريد المحرك من داخل السلندر 

وهذا اول نوع من التريد الداخلى للمحرك والافضل على الاطلاق


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=









=الاولى

تبين حركة دوران المحرك

الثانية 

تبين مدير مكتب الاختراعات وهو يوضح هذا الاكتشاف الجديد من نوعه 
وانه كان حلم الكثيرين من السير بالماء فقط وهذا قد اصبح حقيقة الان بعد اعطاء برائة هذا الاختراع



الثالثة

للمخترع يقوم بتعبئة خزان الوقود ماء فقط 
ماء الشرب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

بعض الصور وعليها ستجد الشرح



=









=الصورة الاولى 


لحاوية التعبئة ومكتوب عليها باليابانى كلمة ماء

وبالانكليزية ماء

الثانية 
لسيارة الاختبار ومكتوب عليها بيانات الوقو

الثالثة

مكتوب عليها بالعربي و اليابانى 
ان خزان الهيدروجين يكفى للسير لمسافة 150 كيلومتر
وبسرعة 180 كيلومتر ساعه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 فبراير 2009)

من اراد نقل الصور والشرح فيمكنه ذالك فالعلم لله تعالى






=
تلك الصورة للسيارة تسير فى المدينهة اليابانية بعد اختبار سيرها لمدة عامين على الطرق والاستخدام العادى 

حتى يتم اعطاء براءة الاختراع لهذا النوع الجديد من الوقود








انها اسلوب ونظرية جديدة لاستخدام الحرارة العالية جدا لاحتراق الهيدروجين ورش الماء عليها للتبريد والحصول على قوة دفع وقدرة جبارة لادارة محرك السيارة 

الغريب هنا ان تلك المحركات لاتسخن لان التبريد بيعتمد على العادم بخار الماء الذى يبرد المحرك ذاتيا

 وسبحان الله تعالى الذى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى 



 تمت بحمد الله تعالى




====

=


----------



## جبل ثمر (22 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله اخي الكريم


----------

